# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  قصائد ممنوعة (1)

## محيي ابراهيم

قصيدة في هجاء معمر القذافي
قصيدة في هجاء صدام حسين
قصيدة الى الاقزام العرب
ايها الاذلاء !!
الى الدجال الليبي
رسالة الى ملك الاحتضار
نزار قباني يهجو صدام حسين
قصيدة في هجاء وزير خارجية قطر
الشاعر رعد بندر يهجو نزار قباني
قصيدة في هجاء الملك حسين
قصيدة في هجاء جورج بوش الاب
معارضة لقصيدة السفير القطري
السيرة الذاتية لسياف عربي
المهرولون 
قصيدة في هجاء رأس الشر في ليبيا
قصيدة أين حقي لمحمد صالح بحر العلوم
شكوى أم ليبية الى منظمة العفو الدولية
قصيدة في هجاء الشاويش علي عبدالله صال
قصيدة في هجاء ياسر عرفات
شرح المصاب للدكتور محمد صيام
أعرب نحن ؟!
قصيدة في هجاء زين العابدين  

*********************************************
قصيدة في هجاء معمر القذافي  
لا الخوف ينجيك منا لا ولا الحذر
انا حواليك يا رعديد ننتشر
كالشمس إذ تخسف الظلماء طلعتها
وكالأعاصير لا تبقى ولا تذر
وكالبراكين تغلى ليس يمنعها
حرص الحريصين تغلى ثم تنفجر
بتنا لك القدر المحتوم كن حذرا
منا كما تتشهى، هل يحذر القدر
انا مدامع كل الباكيات أسى
صارت سحائب بالتصميم تنهمر
ونحن كل ضعيف أن من وجع
وكل ساهر ليل هذه السهر
وكل صاحب قيد بات منتظرا
يوما يفيق وإذ بالقيد منكسر
وكل والدة أمست لها كبد
عبر المهاجر فى الأبعاد تنتثر
وكل ملتحف صبرا ينوء به
حتى تمادى واعيا كيف يصطبر
انا تباريح من ذابت لهم مهج
ومن على شرب كأس الذل قد جبروا
ونحن من بيد الأنذال قد ضربوا
ومن أهينوا ومن ديسوا ومن قهروا
أكنت تحسب أنا لن يفيض بنا
كيل وانا كما تلوى سننعصر
وان نارك تبقى حية أبدا
ونارنا من رماد ليس يستعر
اليوم أوهامك الكبرى قد انقشعت
وتان عيناك زالت عنهما الستر
فانظر حواليك، أبصر كا ما زرعت
كفاك فى أمسنا ما أصبح الثمر
قد بت بالخزى حتى الظفر ملتحفا
ونحن بالعزة القعساء نعتمر
ها أنت تلبس ثوب الخوف من يدنا
من بعد ما صار عنا الخوف ينحسر
وأنت تذبل فى الأوحال مندحرا
ونحن ملء ربوع النصر نزدهر
وبت تلهث خوف الموت مختبئا
حتى استحت خجلا من خوفك الخفر
تبيت ليلك فوق الجمر مرتقبا
متى توافيك عن اعصارنا النذر
من هول ما سوف يأتى أنت فى هلع 
ونحن عن كل ما ولى لنا تمر
ترى نهايتك السوداء آتية
لكن تحار متى أو كيف تندثر
تراك فى ساحة الاعدام منتصرا
رصاصة الموت نحو القلب تبتدر
أم تبصر الحبل فى الأعوال منعقدا
ولست تدرى متى منه ستنحدر
ذق بعض ما كنت تسقى من غدرت بهم
كيما ترى كيف وقع الموت ينتظر
فهل تخيلت طعم الموت؟ كيف ترى
يحس من باحتساء الكأس قد أمروا
وكيف يألم تحت السوط منطرح
ومن عذاباته الأذناب قد سخروا
وكيف يسقط مصروع بقاتله
وكيف منخنق بالحبل يحتضر
ما كنت تحسبها الأيام دائرة
فإذا بكل الذى شيدت لا أثر
وإذ بصولتك الهوجاء جعجعة
وكل مجدك زيف حين يختبر
وإذ بخبتك العصماء لجلجة
وسيفك الصائل البتار منبتر
كل الطواغيت صاروا عبرة سلفت
عبر الزمان لمن يصغى ويعتبر
صالوا وجالوا وعاثوا ثم ما لبثوا
ان زلزلوا عن عروش البغى واندثروا
وذى الشعوب تذاق الخسف فى زمن
وحيث تعتزم عزم النصر تنتصر  
للأعلى  

قصيدة في هجاء صدام حسين
شعر: فريد العثمان  
أم المعارك أصبحت أم الهزائم
وغدا الأشاوس والنشامى كالسوائم
وجحافل المغرور خرت وانطوت
والجند والاعتاد عدت فى الغنائم
وتبددت أحلام هولاكو بها
وتحول الهدام مهدوم العزائم
واقتيد جند البغى أرتالا كما
لو انها قطعان أبقار بهائم
وتكشف الحق المبين وسطرت
فى الدهر آيات حوت أقوى الملاحم
أسد على أنا الشقيق سندته
وأدرت ظهرى آمن قلبى مسالم
أسد على ولم أكن ندا له
بل كنت أحسبه ظهيرا فى العظائم
وتقزم الضرغام فأراً قابعاً
فى حجره متراجفا خوف الصوارم
حاشا وربك ليس ضرغاما فمن
غدر الصديق من الثعالب والزنائم
هذا الذى ملأ الفضاء مهددا
متوعدا بالويل يا خزى المزاعم
وقد استخف بكل عقل مدرك
وقد استهان بكل نصاح وعالم
يلهو بدغدغة العواطف كاذبا
القدس والثروات والعمة العمائم
ويغالط التاريخ فى سخرية
لغط المهازل والمسارح والطلاسم
قتل العروبة عنده قومية
سرقاته توزيع ثروات مراحم
حرق الحقول وهتك أعراض النسا
من فعل أحرار نشامى لا جرائم
بغداد أذلك المهين بعاره
فركعت تحت حرابه كسجود جاثم
لا نكست أعلامك السود بل
لا أمطرت يك السحائب والغمائم
أو تفرحين بنار وغد أرعن
يا أخت دجلة أحرقتك بها الرواجم
ما هذه بغداد وا أسفا على
تاريخها أم الحضارة والمعالم
بلد الرشيد ومنبع الفكر الذى
أضوى بأنوار على كل العواصم
من بدل الأحرار فيها عبدا
من حول الأسياد فيها كالشراذم
حتى خوت بغداد من آسادها
صارت ضياعا بين معدوم وعادم
أين العراق وبأس شم رجاله
هل كان سكرانا ترى أم هذر نائم
كيف ارتضى شعب العراق بما جرى
كيف اسباح دم الشقيق بأمر حاكم
لايعرف العهد الشريف ولا الوفا
مكن ذا نلوم وقد هوت فيه الدعائم
هذا المآل لمن يضام فيرتضى
هذى نهاية من يذل ولا يقاوم
وكذا الشعوب تساق من أعناقها
مادام يترك أمرها فى كف ظالم  
للأعلى  

قصيدة الى الاقزام العرب  
مم نخشى ؟
الحكومات التى فى ثقبها
تفتح اسرائيل ممشى
لم تزل للفتح عطشى
تستزيد النبش نبشا !
وإذا مر عليها بيت شعر .. تتغشى !
تستحى وهى بوضع الفحش
أن تسمع فحشا !
مم نخشى ؟
أبصر الحكام أعشى
أكثر الحكام زهدا
يحسب البصقة قرشا
أطول الحكام سيفا
يتقى الخيفة خوفا
ويرى اللاشىء وحشا !
أوسع الحكام علما
لو مشى فى طلب العلم الى الصين
لما أفلح أن يصبح جحشا !
مم نخشى ؟
ليست الدولة والحاكم إلا
بئر بترول وكرشا
دولة لو مسها الكبريت .. طارت
حاكم لو مسه الدبوس .. فشا
هل رأيتم مثل هذا الغش غشا ؟!
مم نخشى؟
نملة لو عطست تكسح جيشا
وهباء لو تمطى كسلا يقلب عرشا !
فلماذا تبطش الدمية بالانسان بطشا ؟!
انهضوا...آن لهذا الحاكم المنفوش مثل الديك
أن يشبع نفشا
انهشوا الحاكم نهشا
واصنعوا من صولجان الحكم رفشا
واحفروا القبر عميقا
وجعلوا الكرسى نعشا !
***
الأسى آس لما نلقاه
والحزن حزين !
نزرع الأرض .. ونغفو جائعين
نحمل الماء .. ونمشى ظامئين
نخرج النفط
ولا دفء ولا ضوء لنا
إلا شر ارات الأمانى ومصابيح اليقين
وأمير المؤمنين منصف فى قسمة المال
فنصف لجواريه
ونصف لذويه الجائرين
وابنه - وهو جنين -
يتقاضى راتباأكبر من راتب أهلى أجمعين
فى مدى عشر سنين !
ربنا .. هل نحن من ماء مهين
وإبنه من (بيسبى كولا )؟!
ربنا .. هل نحن من وحل وطين
وابنه من (أسبرين) ؟!
ربنا .. فى أى دين
تملك النطفة فى البنك رصيدا،
وألوف الكادحين
يتسدينون لصرف الدائنين؟
أى دين
يجعل الحق لبيت واحد
فى بيت مال المسلمين
ولباقى المسلمين
صدقات المحسنين؟
رب هل من أجل
عشرين لقيطا ولواطيا
خلقت العالمين ؟
إن يكن هذا
فيا رب لماذا
لم تكرم قوم لوط؟
ولماذا لم تعلمنا السقوط ؟
ولماذا لم نجىء
من بين أفخاذ اللواتى
مثل أولاد الذين ... ؟!

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

أيها الأذلاء
شعر: عبد الله الخليلى  
يا أمة ذللات وهيض جناحها
وغدت تقضى عمرها تشريدا؟
لولا تخاذلكم لما أصبحتم
للأرذلين المجرمين عبيدا
ان اليهود هم الأشد عداوة
لله ما أبلى الزمان جديدا
قبحا لقوم نكلوا بالأنبياء
قتلا وذبحا لم يكن محدودا
وطغوا جهارا فى البلاد وأكثروا
فيها الفساد سيرهقون صعودا
لا دين يردعهم ولا من وازع
فهم اليهود الناكثون عهودا
يا أيها العرب المباح حماهم
يا من غدوا بين العشوب رقودا
ثوروا على الطغيان واقتحموا قلا
ع الغدر لا تخشوا هناك حشودا
هزوا الوجود لغضبة عربية
تدع الشعوب لكم تخر سجودا
لاترهبوا خصما يمهد عنوة
لزوال أمة يعرب تمهيدا
لا ترهبوه فقد تمادى واعتدى
ومضى يبدد شملكم تبديدا
إنا نراه وقد بدا متحفزا
أما الفتى العربى ظل قعيدا
يا أمة الاسلام فى أوطانهم
هل لا فتى منكم نراه عنيدا
تبرى أسنته الرقاب فلا نرى
للخائقين المجرمين وجودا ؟
هل مسلم حر يعيد لأمتى
مجداً عريقا قد غدا مفقودا ؟
هل مسلم حر يعيد المجد فى يوم قريب لانراه بعيدا
ضحوا النفوس وحرروا أوطانكم
من لا يضحى لا يعيش سعيدا  
للأعلى  

الى الدجال
قصيدة من ليبيا
شعر: موسى عبد الحفيظ  
مهلا فليس بنا مس ولا خبل
حتى تجوز علينا هذه الحيل
إنا عرفناك منذ دنست ساحتنا
وقد تلبس فيك الزيف والدجل
أبدل كما شئت أثوابا وأقنعة
وتب توبة عاص إذ دنا الأجل
وارم الخطايا على من كنت تأمرهم
أنت المساءل عن كل الذى فعلوا
هذى يمينك بالقفاز شاهدة
على الجريمة تغنى كل من سألوا
كم مزعت أكبدا منا أظافرها
وحملتنا رازيا ليس تحتمل
تحتال حيلة مغلوب لتسترها
ونحن نعلم لو كل الورى جهلوا
وليس يجديك أن تجثوا لنا ندما
فليس ما جئت ينسى، إنه جلل
باق يؤرقنا ، فى الجوف تشتعل
لو جنة الخلد فى كفيك تمنحنا
لسنا لطرفة عين عنه ننشغل  
للأعلى  

رسالة.. الى ملك الاحتضار
شعر: محمود درويش  
للحقيقة وجان، والثلج أسود فوق مدينتنا
لم نعد قادرين على اليأس أكثر مما يئسنا،
والنهاية تمشى الى
السور واثقة من خطاها
فوق هذا البلاط المبلل بالدمع، واثقة من خطاها
من سينزل أعلامنا: نحن أم هم؟ ومن
سوف يتلو علينا (معاهدة الصلح) يا ملك الاحتضار؟
كل شىء معد سلفا، من سينزع أسماءنا
عن هويتنا: أنتم أم هم؟ ومن سوف يزرع فينا
خطبة التيه: لم تستطع أن تفك الحصار
فلنسلم مفاتيح فردوسنا لوزير السلام،
وننجو..
للحقيقة وجان، كان الشعار المقدس سيفا لنا
وعلينا ، فماذا فعلت بقلعتنا قبل هذا النهار
لم تقاتل لأنك تخشى الشهادة ، لكن..
عرشك نعشك
فاحمل النعش كى تحفظ العرش
يا ملك الانتظار
ان هذا السلام سيتركنا حفنة من غبار..
من سيدفن أيامنا بعدنا: أنت .. أم هم؟
ومن
سوف يرفع راياتهم فوق أسوارنا: أنت..
أم فارس يائس ؟
من يعلق لأجراسهم فوق رحلتنا
أنت.. أم حارس بائس؟
كل شىء معد لنا
فلماذا تطيل التفاوض،
يا ملك الاحتضار ؟
وأنا واحد من ملوك النهاية..
أقفز عن فرسى فى الشتاء الأخير،
أنا زفرة العربى الأخيرة
لا أطفل على الآس فوق سطوح البيوت، ولا
أتطلع حولى لئلا يرانى هنا أحد كان يعرفنى
كان يعرف انى صقلت رخام الكلام
لتعبر امرأتى بقع الضوء، حافية، لا أطل على الظل
كى لا أرى أحدا يحمل اسمى
ويركض خلفى: خذ اسمك عنى واعطنى فضة الحور
لا أتلفت خلفى لئلا أتذكرانى مررت على الأرض
لا أرض فى هذه الأرض منذ تكسر حولى
الزمان شظايا شظايا
لم أكن عاشقا كى أصدق ان المياه مرايا
مثلما قلت للأصدقاء القدامى،
ولا حب يشفع لى مذ قبلت
(معاهدة الصلح) لم يبق لى حاضر
كى أمر غدا قرب أمسى
سترفع قشتالة تاجها فوق مئذنة الله
أسمع خشخشة للمفاتيح فى باب تاريخنا الذهبى
وداعا لتاريخنا
هل أنا من سغلق باب السماء الأخير؟
أنا زفرة العربى الأخيرة !!
حمدون عقلك لم يزل مخدوعا
وزمام حكمك لم يزل مقطوعا
مازلت يا حمدون غرا تابعا
وتظن نفسك قائدا متبوعا
حمدون أنت الرمز سمك لم يزل
يجرى بأفئدة الطغاة نقيعا
خضب يمينك بالدماء وقل لنا
إنى أنفذ أمرى المشروعا
اسرق غذاء الجائعين وقل لنا
إنى أحارب فى البلاد الجوعا
قطع رؤوس المصلحين فإنهم
يبغون منك إلى الاله رجوعا
واملأ سجونك ثم قل انى هنا
لأحارب الارهاب والتقطيعا
طارد بجندك كل صاحب مبدأ
يأبى لقانون الضلال خضوعا
واركض وراء شبابنا لأنهم
رفعوا الجباه وحاربوا التطبيعا
هم يصعدون الى السماء وأنت فى
أوحال وهمك ما تزال وضعيا
هم يلجأون الى الاله وأنت لا
يرضيك إلا أن تسوق قطيعا
هم ينظرون بأعين مجلوة
فيرون فعلك فى العباد شنيعا
عرفوا حقيقة سحر من جمعتهم
ورأوا عصا موسى تخيف جموعا
ورأوا جباه الساحرين تعفرت
سجدوا لرب العالمين خشوعا
ورأوك تستبقى النساء رهائنا
وتدير قتلا فى الرجال فظيعا
ورأوك فى غى التطاول سادرا
فتبرأوا مما جنيت جميعا
نظروا إليك فأنكروك لنهم
عرفوك فى طرق الخداع ضليعا
لك كل يوم قولة تلغى بها
ما قلت أمس، وتحسن الترقيعا
ما انت يا حمدون إلا حرة
تأبى الى غير العفاف نزوعا
لكنها سلبت عباءة طهرها
وخلعت أنت حجابها لتضيعا
وأكلت أصناف الطعام ونحن فى
ضنك شديد لا تنل رضيعا
عجباً، متى تبنى لنفسك منزلا
فى الحق، تملأ مقلتيك دموعا
أتظن هامان الذى استنجدته
مازال يوقد للولاء شموعا
أتظنه مازال يبنى صرحه
حتى تطيق الى السماء طلوعا
أنسيت قارون الذى زرع الهوى
فى قلبه حتى استطال فروعا
خسفت به الأرض التى أبدى لها
خيلاء وغدا بها مخدوعا
ضاعت مفاتيح الخزائن واختفى
قارون، لم ير فى العباد شفيعا
سل عنه أرضك حين لم تترك له
أثراً ولا للصوت منه سميعا
أنسيت يا حمدون انك غارق
فى اليم، تعصر قلبك المفجوعا
أـنسيت رهو البحر حين ولجته
فرأيت نفسك فى الخضم صريعا
شرق وغرب كيف شئت فإننا
لانجهل التطبيل والتلميعا
أبشر فإن الفجر سوف يريق من
كأس الظلام شرابك المنقوعا
ولسوف تفتح صفحة عزها
ولسوف يغدو رأسها مرفوعا
حمدون لا يخدعك وهمك اننى
ابصرت طفلا فى حماك رضيعا

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

نزار قبانى يهجو صدام  
مضحكة مبكية معركة الخليج
فلا النصال انكسرت على النصال
ولا الرجال نازلوا الرجال
ولا رأينا مرة آشور بانيبال
فكل ما تبقى لمتحف التاريخ
اهرام من النعال !!
***
من الذى ينقذنا من حالة الفصام؟
من الذى يقنعنا بأننا لم نهزم؟
ونحن كل ليلة
نرى على الشاشات جيشا جائعا وعاريا...
يشحذ من خنادق العداء
(ساندويشة)
وينحنى .. كى يلثم الأقدام !!
***
لا حربنا حرب ولا سلامنا سلام
جميع ما يمر فى حياتنا
ليس سوى أفلام
زواجنا مرتجل
وحبنا مرتجل
كما يكون الحب فى بداية الأفلام
وموتنا مقرر
كما يكون الموت فى نهاية الأفلام !!
***
لم ننتصر يوما على ذبابة
لكنها تجارة الأوهام
فخالد وطارق وحمزة
وعقبة بن نافع
والزبير والقعقاع والصمصام
مكدسون كلهم.. فى علب الأفلام
***
هزيمة .. وراءها هزيمة
كيف لنا أن نربح الحرب
إذا كان الذين مثلوا
صوروا .. وأخرجوا
تعلموا القتال فى وزارة الاعلام !!
***
فى كل عشرين سنة
يأتى إلينا حاكم بأمره
ليحبس السماء فى قارورة
ويأخذ الشمس الى منصة الاعدام!
***
فى كل عشرين سنة
يأتى إلينا نرجسى عاشق لذاته
ليدعى بأنه المهدى .. والمنقذ
والنقى .. والتقى.. والقوى
والواحد .. والخالد
ليرهن البلاد والعباد والتراث
والثروات والأنهار
والأشجار والثمار
والذكور والاناث
والأمواج والبحر
على طاولة القمار..
فى كل عشرين سنة
يأتى إلينا رجل معقد
يحمل فى جيوبه أصابع الألغام
***
ليس جديدا خوفنا
فالخوف كان دائما صديقنا
من يوم كنا نطفة
فى داخل الأرحام
***
هل النظام فى الأساس قاتل؟
أم نحن مسؤولون
عن صناعة النظام ؟
***
ان رضى الكاتب أن يكون مرة .. دجاجة
تعاشر الديوك أو تبيض أو تنام
فاقرأ على الكتابة السلام !!
***
للأدباء عندنا نقابة رسمية
تشبه فى شكلها
نقابة الأغنام !!
***
ثم ملوك أكلوا نساءهم
فى سالف الأيام
لكنما الملوك فى بلادنا
تعودوا أن يأكلوا الأقلام
***
مات ابن خلدون الذى نعرفه
وأصبح التاريخ فى أعماقنا
اشارة استفهام !!
***
هم يقطعون النخل فى بلادنا
ليزرعوا مكانه
للسيد الرئيس غابات من الأصنام !!
***
لم يطلب الخالق من عباده
أن ينحتوا له
مليون تمثال من الرخام !!
***
تقاطعت فى لحمنا خناجر العروبة
واشتبك الاسلام بالاسلام
***
بعد أسابيع من الابحار فى مراكب الكلام
لم يبق فى قاموسنا الحربى
إلا الجلد والعظام
***
طائرة الفانتوم
تنقض على رؤسنا
مقتلنا يكمن فى لساننا
فكم دفعنا غاليا ضربة الكلام
***
قد دخل القائد بعد نصره
لغرفة الحمام
ونحن قد دخلنا لملجأ الأيتام !!
***
نموت مجانا كما الذباب فى افريقيا
نموت كالذباب
ويدخل الموت علينا ضاحكا
ويقفل الأبواب
نموت بالجملة فى فراشنا
ويرفض المسؤول عن ثلاجة الموتى
بأن يفصل الأسباب
نموت .. فى حرب الشائعات
وفى حرب الاذاعات
وفى حرب التشابيه
وفى حرب الكنايات
وفى خديعة السراب
نموت.. مقهورين .. منبوذين
ملعونين .. منسيين كالكلاب
والقائد السادى فى مخبئه
يفلسف الخراب !!
***
فى كل عشرين سنة
يجيئنا مهيار
يحمل فى يمينه الشمس
وفى شماله النهار
ويرسم الجنات فى خيالنا
وينزل الأمطار
وفجأة.. يحتل جيش الروم كبرياءنا
وتسقط الأسوار !!
***
فى كل عشرين سنة
يأتى امرؤ القيس على حصانه
يبحث عن ملك من الغبار
***
أصواتنا مكتومة .. شفاهنا مكتومة
شعوبنا ليست سوى أسفار
ان الجنون وحده
يصنع فى بلاطنا القرار
***
نكذب فى قراءة التاريخ
نكذب فى قراءة الأخبار
ونقلب الهزيمة الكبرى
الى انتصار !!
***
يا وطنى الغارق فى دمائه
يا أيها المطعون فى ابائه
مدينة مدينة
نافذة نافذة
غمامة غمامة
حمامة حمامة  
للأعلى  

قصيدة في هجاء وزير الخارجية القطري  
وزير الخزى ما هذا وذلا
طعنت به صدور الأكرمينا
فقد أوحلتنا خزيا وعارا
وتسقينا بها كدرا وطينا
فبعد أن كنا لبنى الجهاد
عضودا وحماة وعرينا
حصونا راسخات ثابتات
خذلناهم وكنا ظالمينا
أبا حمد أنا أنخاك أنخى
أبا مشعل وأنخى الخيرينا
أقيلوا وير الذل لا تبالوا
لبنى صهيون قد ركع الجبينا
أزيلوا العار حتى لانعاير
بذل الخزى وفعل الخائنينا
أبا حمد أقله فدتك روحى
وفداك أبى وابنى لاتلينا
وأخبره أن فى بلدى كرامة
تعز بها أنوف الأكرمينا
أبا مشعل عرفتك لاتبالى
اذا ما الخطب فينا ما رأينا
فما زال أهلى أهل عز
اذا أنت الذى تحمى العرينا  
للأعلى  

رعد بندر يهاجم نزار قبانى  
يا قبانى .. يا فاتح القنانى !!
بل حربنا حرب
سلامنا سلام
لكن ما يناله العملاق
لاتناله الأقزام
تاجر...
***
فإن أقصر الدروب للثراء
تجارة الأقلام
***
فرق كبير بين شاعر أحباره دماؤه
وآخر أحباره الخمور
***
فرق كبير بين فاتح أضلاعه
للموت والطعان
وبين فاتح (القنانى)
صدق بأنى مشفق عليك
وإن أحدث النكات عندنا
كلامك الذى هجانى..
***
سيف النحاس لا يغير
بالصارم السيمانى...
***
ذا خالد وطارق وحمزة وعقبة بن نافع
والزبير والقعقاع والصمصام
***
أضحكتنى، يا فاتح (القنانى)
ألم أقل بأن أحدث النكات
عندنا، كلامك الذى هجانى
***
إن كانت النيران فوق (تل أبيب ) هزيمة !!
وزهو الأمهات فى (الجليل)
هزيمة !!
ووقفة العراق وحده
هزيمة
قل لى فما النصر إذن ؟
ذا (دجلة) يجرى وذا (الفرات)
فى كل موجة بدجلة العظيم
تنبض الحياة
الأرض ذاتها
والنخل ذاته
***
ولم تزل قبابنا المذهبة
(وبابل) العظيمة
ففلسف الهزيمة ؟!
وانا نقضى النهار بالبكاء
والمساء بالعويل
من تونس الخضراء للجليل
فى كل منزل لنا عليه بيرق
خفاق
تميمة البيوت صارت
راية العراق
وها هم الأطفال فى الجزائر
وها هم الأفطال
فى الشام
يرسمون
***
زهوا على قمصانهم .. صدام
إن كان هذا الحب
- فى حسابكم -
هزيمة
قل لى فما النصر إذن ؟!
تظل طول العمر تنحنى
يظل شعرك المسكين يلثم الأقدام
تظل لابسا، ونائما، وآكلا
وشاربا، مقابل القصيدة الحرام
***
ما حيلتى إليك
صدق بأنى مشفق عليك
فأنت أول الذين أغمدوا فى
خنجره المسمون
وأنت من أدماه
إن (( تل أبيب)
محروقة أثيوابها بالنار واللهيب
وان لحمها المجذوم مقطع...
ويفها فى غمدة مثلوم
وأنت أول الذين هالهم
بأن (بيت لحم ) تنزع الأغلال والسلاسل
(والسيد المسيح) عند (دجلة) يقاتل
***
تحكى عن الهزيمة
يا شاعرا أمام نفسه مهزوم
لا تلمسن موج دجلة
فإن موجها ملغوم..
الشعر ذا
قضية محسومة
واجرها محسوم
***
سيفان للطعان
سيف تسيل النار من نصاله
وآخر مثلوم
كالخيول تجمع الحروف
هناك فارق يلف حول جيدها
شرياتنه عينان
وآخر جبان
***
آخر الذين يكتبون
عن الحروب.. أنت
وآخر الذين يكتبون
عن الدمار... أنت
وآخر الذين يذرفون
دموعهم على الوطن
***
ها أنت ذا
قبر على سريرك التراب
تموت منبوذا
ومأمونا
ومقهورا
موتا كالكلاب
وعندما تموت أول الذين يبصقون
فوق نعشك الخراب

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

قصيدة في هجاء الملك حسين  
ياليت عمان تدرى عن محبيها
وليت يعرف ما فى الناس راعيها
فى كل تربتها عشق يدغدغنى
أنا الضعيف فقير الحال واهيها
يا صاحب الأمر إن الأرض موحلة
والدار تفرق مع أركان بانيها
وأنت فى القمة العلياء محجبة
عنك الحقائق ما بالسفح رائيها
كل الدروب لهاب القصر مغلقة
فقولة الصدق عندى كيف أحكيها؟
لا أبتغى منك أموالا وأوسمة
ولا مناصب حكم أنت تسديها
لكنه وطن يا سيدى وأخى
وان أوطاننا بالروح نفديها
فى ركن قصرك خنزير ينز قذى
ندل الطوية تحت الجلد يخفيها
فيه نعومة ثعبان ونهشته
أنيابه الزرق فى خبث يواريها
يا صاحب البسمة الزهراء هل علمت
مخابراتك ان الظلم يرديها ؟!
تضخمت هذه واستسمنت وربت
كلاحم الطير ضافى الريش زاهيها
أنا المواطن مقموع ومتهم
فى شرعها وكأنى من أعاديها
ما دربتنى على حب البلاد ولا
الامساك فى زمرة الإفساد تعنيها
قد لقنتنى تعاليم الولاء لكم
كم ترهق الأذن إيعازا وتوجيها
ودربتنى على شكل الجسود لكم
وكيف أركع عارى الساق جاثيها
حتى انحناءة ظهرى لا أقررها
فلست حرا بجسمى كيف يبديها
وما تسير أفلاك ولا قمر
إلا بأمرك مثل الله باريها
حاشاك ربى إللاها لا شريك له
فهو المميز فوق الناس تنزيلا
ما أنت إلا أخ قد طاب معدنه
جم الشمائل فى برديك تحويها
ما أنت من نسل فرعون فنعبده
ولا مسيح جديد شاء تأليها
عبادة الفرد هذى أسقطت أمما
فى كل عصر وكانت من مآسيها
ذئاب أمنك جرتنى بأقبية
لجوف زنزانة هاجت أفاعيها
فيها رطوبة تابوت ظلمته
فكيف أحيا عزيز النفس هانيها؟
يا صاحب الأمر ما جسمى بمحتمل
لسع السياط ولا ركلات نعليها
فما انتسبت لحزب ضد دولتنا
ولا حملت سلاحا ضد أهليها
ويولمون بأفراج على جسدى
ويشربون دمى فى الليل ترفليها
يخصون كل حصيف الرأى فى وطنى
إن فاه فى كلمة صحت معانيها
مولاى يا صاحب القلب الكبير ألا
تدرى بذاك؟ وهل حاكمت خاصيها؟
هات أعطنى سيدى حق الحوار وخذ
منى مواطنة بالروح أسديها
سلطت كل عتل فوق رقبتنا
ما بين بائع أوطان وشاريها
وزرت كل خبيث طامع شره
للمال والجاه والدنيا وما فيها
حكمت فينا كبار العائلات على
علاتها وطغى بالناس طاغيها
قربت كل طفيلى يلغ دما
من جسم شعبك لما نام قاضيها
لملمت كل عجوز هائل خرف
فى دار (مجلس أعيان) تسميها
وهبتنا قشرة الشورى وزخرفها
حجبت جوهرا عنا وباقيها
لنا وسائل اعلام مهرجة
والناعقون كثير فى نواحيها
يا صاحب الأمر لا عرش ومملكة
تبقى إذا لم تكن فى الحال آسيها
فالنار مخبوءة تحت الرماد إذا
ما شئت تطفئها أو شئت تذكيها
أخشى على الأمر فى إبان أزمتنا ضويبطا يتنزى جسمه تيها
يحرك الجند صوب القصر وا أسفا
ولا أظنك لاتدرى مراميها
ما زلت فى الناس صمام الأمان لها
- لا قدر الله - أن يندك عاليها
فأنت مستهدف يا سيدى وأنا
فى فتنة نتوارى فى مخابيها
أحداث لبنان فى الوجدان ماثلة
وما أظن أخا وعى بناسيها
ماذا قصور الشميسانى لو ارتسمت
أمام عينيك قد دكت مبانيها
يا صاحب الأمر هذب فتنة عصفت
عميقة الجرح أعيت من يداويها
فلا النميرى فى منفاه قد شفعت
له الضحايا التى قصت أياديها
ولا على بن غندور سينفعكم
ولا الفنادير فى عمان تطفيها
ما شاه ايران موجود فيسعفكم
ولا رصاص بنى سكسون يحميها
فان أسطورة السافاك شرذمها
بطانة قد فشا بالظلم فاشيها
كلاب قصرك ما هرت ولا نبحت
على اللصوص فحاميها حراميها
فالكى يشفى جسوم الناس من وجع
لولاه كان خبيث الداء يرديها
فابدأ بنفسك وامنح بعض ثروتكم
فالناس تسعى الى تقليد راعيها
(تنفنفت ) ترفا أفراد أسرتكم
وأسرتى لم تجد قوتا يغذيها
خبز وشاى على جوع أفطرها
من الغلاء ولا شىء يعشيها
ما نحن بعض رقيق الأرض أسرتنا
من العبيد ولسنا من مواشيها
هذا ركام ديون فوقنا هبطت
نحن الطفارى فمن ذا كان يسبيها؟
ماذا تفسر رحلات بلا عدد
مع عليىة القوم إذ ضمت حواشيها
هذى برامكة الأردن راكعة
فى خير أرضى، وغاصت فى تماديها
غيلان قومك مصوا نصف ثروتنا
والبرمكيون عاثوا فى نواحيها
مربربون على لحم الخراف وهم
كافة الدود لاقت من يربيها
تمتعوا بامتيازات محصنة
- من العقاب - وأعيا الحصر محصيها
من أين هذى القصور الشامخات لهم
يكاد قرميدها ليلا يضويها ؟
لا أردنيون هم عندى ولا عرب
حتى تأردنهم مازال تمويها
ونحن فيها الهنود الحمر مهنتنا
أن نحرث الأرض أو نسقى دواليها
أبناء شعبك شرق النهر تعرفنا
بقية الأهل غرب النهر تدريها
مهاجرون وأنصار وديرتنا
أن نحرس الأرض من طغيان غازيها
باغت شيوخ بنى قومى على عجل
كل التزلف ليت الله يخزيها
عشائريون هتافون مأربهم
مناصب الحكم فى أعلى كراسيها
مستوزرون وهم وزر على بلدى
مشايخ القوم إنى لا أحابيها
لا يتنقنون سوى فن النفاق لكم
وكثرة المدح نالت منك تشويها
ما أنت فى حاجة للمدح يقذفه
كذاب بلدتنا طبال ناديها
مولاى أنت زعيم لاتريق دما
فصن دموع اليتامى فى مآقيها
فلا اجتماعات مسؤولين تنقذنا
من محنة نتردى فى دياجيها
وليس يسعفنا مال الخليج إذا
سواعد الناس لم تفلح أراضيها
ماذا يضرم لو حولت ديرتنا
جنات عدن بروح العدل نحميها
يفى كل شريد الظلم فى دعة
إليك تحضنه شوقا شواطيها
أنا المواطن لا أبغى سوى وطن
أنام فيه قرير العين هاديها
حادى المسيرة من ذعرى أخاطبكم
ولا مقامات عليا كنت أعنيها
ولاة أمرك غاصوا فى شوائبها
وأنت وحدك أولى من ينقيها
إليك دقة ناقوس فهل وصلت
لك الرسالة فى أجلى معانيها ؟  
للأعلى

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

قصيدة في هجاء جورج بوش الاب
شعر: محمد مهدى الجواهرى  
بم انتهى؟ وعلى من راح ينتصر
غول تصبغ منه الناب والظفر
بم انتهى؟ أبأن راحت تطارده
وسوف تدركه ، الأشباح والصور
تمدد الشوط من عمرى ليبصرنى
ما ينكر السمع، لو لم يشهد البصر
تزعم النصر غول لم يجىء خطرا
على البرية غول مثله خطر
الى يمينا بانجيل يشرعه
ألا يبقى على شىء ولا يذر
ولم يبق على شعب ، وينتصر
ولم يصابر على فرد ويندحر
نصر على من .. على بيت وربته
وصبية وعجوز هده الكبر
على الزروع؟ فلا ماء ولا شجر
على الضروع؟ فلا بس ولا ذرر
على الرضيع؟ فلا ثدى يلوذ به
ويوم أيعاد بوش يوم يحتضر
على القرى آمنات؟ أنس وحشتها
ما يسقط النور أو ما يطلع القمر؟
على الحضارة؟ ما انفكت تصب فيها
شتى الحضارات تستبقى وتختمر؟
يا مدع النصرزورا عن هزيمته
لايبدل الليل أن يستصنع القمر
بشرى العروبة !! ما فى الرافدين جنى
يقى الجياع، فلا أنثى ولا ذكر  
للأعلى  

معارضة لقصيدة السفير القطري  
مقالة قالها المندوب، واعجبا
فى مجلس المن والأقطاب جالسة
مثل الذئاب وصوت الحق قد حجبا
مقالة الحق لا ريب ولا جدل
لكن أراد بها التضليل والكذبا
من ذا تخاطب فيما قلت يا حسن
ومن - يا ترى - الجانى الذى ارتكبا
هل أصبح العلج حامينا ومنقذنا
وأصبح الخل فى الأعداء محتسبا
تبكى فلسطين والقدس التى اغتصبت
وأنت حلف مع الجانى الذى اغتصبا
وقبر أحمد قد ديست محارمه
وفى منى قام ذا الابليس وانتصبا
فى كعبة الله أصوات مولولة
مقام ابراهيم صاح اليوم وانتحبا
للبيت رب ورب البيت يحرسه
وأنت تستحرس الدولار والذهبا
ذا البغايا غدت للدار حامية
نفح الشهامة ولى عنك أو هربا
ذا (النشامى) تناخت تلق وجهتها
(ديسكو) بباريس أو فى مصر معطوبا
أمة أعمى ثراء النفط ناظرها
وصار معبودها التعريص والطربا
دعت ضمائرها فى السوق مبخسة
واستجلبت لبنيها الويل والحربا
آل نفط لعل النفط يحرقكم
كما غدا الشعب فى نيرانكم حطبا
(بنى البسوس) رضعتم كل فتنتها
وأورثتكم سواد الحقد والجربا
فوق (رأس كليب) ويح أمكم
ما عز من حالف الشيطان واصطحبا
ذا العدو الذى دكت قذائفه
قبر الحسين، لقد أضحى لكم طنبا
قد دنس القدس فى الماضى وأحرقها
لا يرعوى إن أباد الفرس والعربا
ثوبوا الى رشدكم يا قوم واتعظوا
بما جرى فى قديم العهد واقتربا
لن يغسل البحر والأنهار عاركم
توبوا الى الله إن الموت قد قربا
عودوا الى منهج التوحيد واعتصبوا
ما خاب من لاذ بالقرآن واعتصبا  
للأعلى  

السيرة الذاتية لسياف عربى
شعر : نزار قباني  
1
أيها الناس:
لقد أصبحت سلطانا عليكم
فاكسروا أصنامكم بعد ضلال ، واعبدونى...
إننى لا أتجلى دائما..
فاجلسوا فوق رصيف الصبر، حتى تبصرونى
اتركوا أطفالكم من غير خبز
واتركوا نسوانكم من غير بعل .. واتبعونى
إحمدوا الله على نعمته
فلقد أرسلنى كى أكتب التاريخ،
والتاريخ لا يكتب دونى
إننى يوسف فى الحسن
ولم يخلق الخالق شعرا ذهبيا مثل شعرى
وجبينا نبويا كجبينى
وعيونى غابة من شجر الزيتون واللوز
فصلوا دائما كى يحفظ الله عيونى
أيها الناس:
أنا مجنون ليلى
فابعثوا زوجاتكم يحملن منى..
واعبثوا أزواجكم كى يشكرونى
شرف أن تأكلوا حنطة جسمى
شرف أن تقطفوا لوزى وتينى
شرف أن تشبهونى..
فأنا حادثة ما حدثت
منذ آلاف القرون..
2
أيها الناس:
أنا الأول والأعدل،
والأجمل من بين جميع الحاكمين
وأنا بدر الدجى، وبياض الياسمين
وأنا مخترع المشنقة الأولى، وخير المرسلين..
كلما فكرت أن أعتزل السلطة، ينهانى ضميرى
من ترى يحكم بعدى هؤلاء الطيبين؟
من سيشفى بعدى الأعرج، والأبرص، والأعمى..
ومن يحيى عظام الميتين؟
من ترى يخرج من معطفه ضوء القمر؟
من ترى يرسل للناس المطر؟
من ترى يجلدهم تسعين جلدة؟
من ترى يصلبهم فوق الشجر؟
من ترى يرغمهم أن يعيشوا كالبقر؟
ويموتوا كالبقر؟
كلما فكرت أن أتركهم
فاضت دموعى كغمامة..
وتوكلت علىلا الله ...
وقررت أن أركب الشعب..
من الآن.. الى يوم القيامه..
3
أيها الناس:
أنا أملككم
كما أملك خيلى .. وعبيدى
وأنا أمشى عليكم مثلما أمشى على سجاد قصرى
فاسجدوا لى فى قيامى
واسجدوا لى فى قعودى
أولم أعثر عليكم ذات يوم
بين أوراق جدودى ؟؟
حاذروا أن تقرأوا أى كتاب
فأنا أقرأ عنكم..
حاذروا أن تكتبوا أى خطاب
فأنا أكتب عنكم..
حاذروا أن تسمعوا فيروز بالسر
فإنى بنواياكم عليم
حاذروا أن تدخلوا القبر بلا إذنى
فهذا عندنا إثم عظيم
والزموا الصمت، إذا كلمتكم
فكلامى هو قرآن كريم..
4
أيها الناس:
أنا مهديكم ، فانتظرونى
ودمى ينبض فى قلب الدوالى، فاشربونى
أوقفوا كل الأناشيد التى ينشدها الأطفال
فى حب الوطن
فأنا صرت الوطنه.
إننى الواحد، والخالد ما بين جميع الكائنات
وأنا المخزون فى ذاكرة التفاح، والناى،
وزرق الأغنيات
إرفعوا فوق الميادين تصاويرى
وغطونى بغيم الكلمات
واخطبوا لى أصغر الزوجات سناً..
فأنا لست أشيخ..
جسدى ليس يشيخ..
وسجونى لا تشيخ..
وجهاز القمع فى مملكتى ليس يشيخ..
أيها الناس:
أنا الحجاج إن أنزع قناعى تعرفونى
وأنا جنكيز خان جئتكم..
بحرابى .. وكلابى.. سوجونى
لاتضيقوا - أيها الناس - ببطشى
فأنا أقتل كى لاتقتلونى....
وأنا أشنق كى لا تشنقونى..
وأنا أدفنكم فى ذلك القبر الجماعى
لكيلا تدفونى..
5
أيها الناس :
اشتروا لى صحفا تكتب عنى
إنها معروضة مثل البغايا فى الشوارع
إشتروا لى ورقا أخضر مصقولاً كأشعاب الربيع
ومدادا .. ومطابع
كل شىء يشترى فى عصرنا .. حتى الأصابع..
إشتروا فاكهة الفكر .. وخلوها أمامى
واطبخوا لى شاعرا،
واجعلوه، بين أطباق طعامى..
أنا أمى.. وعندى عقدة مما يقول الشعراء
فاشتروا لى شعراء يتغنون بحسنى..
واجعلونى نجم كل الأغلفة
فنجوم الرقص والمسرح ليسوا أبدا أجمل منى
فأنا، بالعملة الصعبة، أشرى ما أريد
أشترى ديوان بشار بن برد
وشفاه المتنبى، وأناشيد لبيد..
فالملايين التى فى بيت مال المسلمين
هى ميراث قديم لأبى
فخذوا من ذهبى
واكتبوا فى أمهات الكتب
أن عصرى عصر هارون الرشيد...
6
يا جماهير بلادى:
ياجماهير العشوب العربية
إننى روح نقى جاء كى يغسلكم من غبار الجاهلية
سجلوا صوتى على أشرطة
إن صوتى أخضر الايقاع كالنافورة الأندلسية
صورونى باسما مثل الجوكندا
ووديعا مثل وجه المدلية
صورونى...
وأنا أفترس الشعر بأسنانى..
وأمتص دماء الأبجدية
صورونى
بوقارى وجلالى،
وعصاى العسكرية
صورونى..
عندما أصطاد وعلا أو غزالا
صورونى..
عندما أحملكم فوق أكتافى لدار الأبدية
يا جماهير العشوب العربية...
7
أيها الناس:
أنا المسؤول عن أحلامكم إذ تحلمون..
وأنا المسؤول عهن كل رغيب تأكلون
وعن العشر الذى - من خلف ظهرى - تقرأون
فجهاز الأمن فى قصرى يوافينى
بأخبار العصافير .. وأخبار السنابل
ويوافينى بما يحدث فى بطن الحوامل
أيها الناس: أنا سجانكم
وأنا مسجونكم.. فلتعذرونى
إننى المنفى فى داخل قصرى
لا أرى شمسا، ولا نجما، ولا زهرة دفلى
منذ أن جئت الى السلطة طفلا
ورجال السيرك يلتفون حولى
واحد ينفخ ناياً..
واحد يضرب طبلا
واحد يمسح جوخاً .. واحد يمسح نعلا..
منذ أن جئت الى السلطة طفلا..
لم يقل لى مستشار القصر (كلا)
لم يقل لى وزرائى أبدا لفظة (كلا)
لم يقل لى سفرائى أبدا فى الوجه (كلا)
لم تقل إحدى نسائى فى سرير الحب (كلا)
إنهم قد علمونى أن أرى نفسى إلها
وأرى الشعب من الشرفة رملا..
فاعذرونى إن تحولت لهولاكو جديد
أنا لم أقتل لوجه القتل يوما..
إنما أقتلكم .. كى أتسلى

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

المهرولون
شعر : نزار قبانى  
(1)
سقطت آخر جدران الحياء
وفرحنا..
ورقصنا..
وتباركنا بتوقيع سلام الجبناء
لم يعد يرعبنا شىء
ولا يخجلنا شىء
فقد يبست فينا عروق الكبرياء..
(2)
سقطت..
للمرة الخمسين .. عذريتنا
د\ون أن نهتز.. أو نصرخ
أو يرعبنا مرأى الدماء
ودخلنا فى زمان الهرولة
ووقفنا بالطوابير كأغنام أمام المقصلة
وركضنا .. ولهثنا..
وتسابقنا لتقبيل حذاء .. القتلة
(3)
جوعوا أطفالنا خمسين عاما
ورموا فى آخر الصوم الينا
بصلة...
(4)
سقطت غرناطة
للمرة الخمسين .. من أيدى العرب
سقط التاريخ من أيدى العرب
سقطت أعمدة الروح وأفخاذ القبيلة
سقطت كل مواويل البطولة
سقطت أشبيليا..
سقطت انطاكية
سقطت حطين من غير قتال
سقطت عمورية
سقطت مريم فى أيدى الميليشيات
فما من رجل ينقذ الرمز السماوى
ولا ثم رجولة....
(5)
سقطت آخر محظياتنا
فى يد الروم، فعن ماذا ندافع؟
لم يعد فى قصرنا جارية واحدة
تصنع القهوة .. والجنس
فعن ماذا ندافع ؟؟
(6)
لم يعد فى يدنا..
أندلس واحدة نملكها
سرقوا الأبواب
والحيطان
الوجات .. والأولاد..
والزيتون والزيت
وأحجار الشوارع
سرقوا عيسى بن مريم
وهو مازال رضيعا
سرقوا ذاكرة الليمون
والمشمش.. والنعناع منا
وقناديل الجوامع...
(7)
تركوا علبة سردين بأيدينا
تسمى (غزة)...
عظمة يابسة تدعى (أريحا)..
فندقا يدعى فلسطين
بلا سقف ولا أعمدة
تركونا جسدا دون عظام
ويدا دون أصابع
(8)
لم يعد ثمة أطلال لكى نبكى عليها
كيف .. تبكى أمة
أخذوا منها المدامع ؟؟
(9)
بعد هذا الغزل السرى فى أوسلو
خرجنا عاقرين
وهبونا وطنا أصغر من حبة قمح
وطنا نبلعه من غير ماء
كحبوب الأسبرين !!...
(10)
بعد خمسين سنة
نجلس الآن على الأرض الخراب
ما لنا مأوى .. كآلاف الكلاب !!
(11)
بعد خمسين سنةى..
ما وجدنا وطنا نسكنه
الا السراب.
ليس صلحا..
ذلك الصلح الذى أدخل كالخنجر فينا..
انه فعل اغتصاب !!...
(12)
ما تفيد الهرولة؟
ما تفيد الهرولة؟
عندما يبقى ضمير الشعب حيا
كفتيل قنبلة
(13)
كم حلمنا بسلام أخضر
وهلال أبيض
وبحر أزرق
وقلوع مرسلة
ووجدنا فجأة أنفسنا فى مزبلة!!
(14)
من ترى يسألهم
عن سلام الجبناء ؟؟
لا سلام الأقويا القادرين
من ترى يسألهم ؟
عن سلام البيع بالتقسيط
والتأجير بالتقسيط
والصفقات...
والتجار.. والمستثمرين؟
من ترى يسألهم؟
عن سلام الميتين..
أسكتوا الشارع
واغتالوا جميع الأسئلة..
وجميع السائلين...
(15)
وتزوجنا بلا حب
من الأنثى التى ذات يوم أكلت أولادنا
مضغت أكبادنا..
وأخذناها الى شهر العسل..
وسكرنا ... ورقصنا..
واستعدنا كل ما نحفظ من شعر الغزل
ثم أنجبنا - لسوء الحظ - أولادا معاقين
لهم شكل الضفادع
وتشردنا على أرصفة الحزن
فلا من بلد نحضنه
أو من ولد !!
(16)
لم يكن فى العرس رقص عربى
أو طعام عربى
أو غناء عربى
أو حياء عربى
فلقد غاب عن الزفة أولاد البلد.
لن تساوى كل توقيعات أوسلوا خردلة!!..
(17)
كان نصف المهر بالدولار
كان الخاتم الماسى بالدولار
كانت أجرة المأذون بالدولار
والكعكة كانت هبة من أمريكا..
وغطاء العرس والأزهار والشمع
وموسيقى المارينز...
كلها قد صنعت فى أمريكا ...
(18)
وانتهى العرس... ولم تحضر فلسطين الفرح
بل رأت صورتها مبثوثة عبر كل الأقنية
ورأت دمعتها تعبر أمواج المحيط..
نحو شيكاغو .. وجيرسى .. وميامى..
وهى مثل الطائر المذبوح تصرخ:
ليس هذا العرس عرسى..
ليس هذا الثوب ثوبى..
ليس هذا العار عارى..
أبدا... يا أمريكا...
أبدا ... يا أمريكا ...
أبدا ... يا أمريكا ...  
للأعلى  

قصيدة في هجاء رأس الشر في ليبيا
معمر القذافي  
ألا يا بنى ليبيا زففتم لها البشرى
فدمتم لها جندا ودمتم لها ذخرا
بكم رفعت من بعد ذل جبينها
وطاولت الدنيا بهاماتكم فخرا
ودفعتم لواء للجهاد وقلتموا
نموت فداها، أو نزف لها النصرا
على كل من داسوا ثراها وخيموا
عليها كليل ما استبانت له فجرا
ومن دنسواً بالخبث كل طيوبها
وغالوا شبابا لاح فى وجهها نظرا
تفشوا بها داء سرى فى عروقها
وأوغل حتى العظم ينخرها نخرا
فعادت وما فيها عزيز معزز
ولا الحر يحيا إن أراد بها حرا
تذيق أبى النفس ضيما لئامها
وتودى لمن يعصى لسيدهم أمرا
وتشبع من يبدى استياء مذلة
وتسقى الذى يأبى الخضوع لها المرا
ومد لها فى احلبل حتى تباعدت
وظنت بأن الأمر صار لها حكرا
وظنت غرورا انها قد تمكنت
ومدت لها فى عمق تربتنا جذرا
وأنا تروضنا خضوعا وطاعة
ومهما أذقنا المر لن ننتهى صبرا
****
فقد آن أن يدرى الطغاة بأننا
يهون علينا أن نجوع وأن نعرى
وأن يلهب السوط اللعين جلودنا
وتلتهم القضبان من عمرنا العمرا
ونذهب فى الدنيا شتاتا ممزقا
يضيق بنا صدر فيلقمنا صدرا
وتنثرنا الأيام فى كل مهجر
ففى مشرق شطرا وفى مغرب شطرا
ويفجأ موت الغدر منا أعزة
فلا يجدوا فى أرض آبائهم قبرا
ولسنا نرى للذل نحنى جباهنا
ولو كسروا بالظلم أعناقنا كسرا
فنحن بنو من لقنوا كل معتد
دروسا عهلى التاريخ شادت لنا ذكرى
كرام أباة لا تلين قناتنا
وإذ يمكر الباغون نوسعهم مكرا
ألا قد أتى وقت يرى فيه من طغى
بأنا نضهنا اليوم كى نطلب الثأرا
لمن جرعوا قهرا ومن أشبعوا أسى
ومن سجنوا ظلما ومن قتلوا غدرا
ومن أطعموا للحرب حتى إذا انجلت
عن الموت والخسران هم حملوا الوزرا
فما سلم الناجون منها بجلدهم
وما سلم القتلى ولا سلم الأسرى
أيحسب إن أرخى قليلا قيودنا
وأبدل بعد السعر أيامنا يسرا
وأوهم قوما انه عاد نادما
وقدم عما كان من جرمه العذرا
بأنا ننسى ما جنى فى سنينه
ثمان من التنكيل قد لقحت عشرا
أيا بعد ما يصبو اليه فجرحنا
تأبى على كف التآسى ولن يبرا
بغير اشتعال السخط فى كل مهجة
وغير انتفاض الشعب فى وثبة بترا
تطيح برأس الشر من رعش بغيه
وكل يد للظلم تبترها بترا
****
هنا يقف التاريخ كى ينحنى لنا
ويفتح للعهد الذى نبتدى سفرا
هنا اليوم ترتج الدنا من زئيرنا
وتتخذ الأوغاد من خوفها وكرا
هنا اليوم يزهو من شدا المجد باسمهم
ومن سلكوا من قبلنا المنهج الوعرا
وقد علموا انا حفظنا عهودهم
ولم ندع الأشواك تمنعنا السيرا
وأنا الى الميدان تمشى صفوفنا
وأرواحنا للنصر نحملها مهرا  
للأعلى  

أين حقى
شعر : محمد صالح بحر العلوم  
(1)
رحت أستفسر من عقلى وهل يدرك عقلى
محنة الكون التى استعصت على العالم قبلى
ألأجل الكون أسعى أنا أم يسعى لأجلى
وإذا كان لكل من فيه حق: أين حقى؟!
(2)
فأجاب العقل فى لهجة شكاك محاذر
أنا فى رأسك محفوف بأنواع المخاطر
تطلب العدل وقانون بنى جنسك جائر
ان يكن عدلا فسله عن لسانى: أين حقى؟!
(3)
أنا ضيعت كما ضيعت جهدا فى هباء
باحثا عن فكرة العدل بكد وعناء
وإذا بالناس ترجو العدل من حكم السماء
وسماء الناس كالناس تنادى: أين حقى ؟!
(4)
أترانى أرتئى ما يرتئيه الناسكونا
وأجارى منطقا يعتبر الشك يقينا
وأقر الوهم فيما يدعيه الوهم دين
افسيعود العلم يدعونى بحق: أين حقى ؟!
(5)
ان أنا أذعنت للخلق وحاولت التعامى
كان شأ،ى شأن من يطلب غيثا من جهام
فنظام الخلق لا يعرف وزنا لنظامى
ونظامى لم يزل يصرخ مثلى: أين حقى؟!
(6)
ما لبعض الناس لايحسب للتفكير فضلا
ومتى ناقشته الرأى تعداك وولى
زاعما ابقاء ما كان على ما كان أولى
من جديد يعرف الواقع منه: أين حقى ؟!
(7)
ليتنى أسطيع بعث الوعى فى بعض الجماجم
لأريح البشر المخدوع من شر البهائم
وأصون الدين عما ينطوى تحت العمائم
من مآس تقتل الحق وتبكى: أين حقى؟!
(8)
يا ذئابا فتكت بالناس آلاف القرون
أتريكنى أنا والدين فما أنت ودينى
أمن الله قد استحصلت صكاً فى شؤونى
وكتاب الله فى الجامع يدعو: أين حقى؟!
(9)
أنت فسرت كتاب الله تفسير فساد
واتخذت الدين احبولة لك واصطياد
فتبلبست بثوب لم يفصل بسداد
وإذا بالثوب ينشق ويبدو: أين حقى؟!
(10)
بان هذا الثوب مشقوقا لأرباب البصائر
فاستعار القوم ما يستر سوءات السرائر
هو ثوب العنصريات وهذا غير ساتر
وصراخ الأكثريات تعالى: أين حقى؟!
(11)
كيف تبقى الأكثريات ترى هذى المهازل
يكدح الشعب بلا أجر لأفراد قلائل
وملايين الضحايا بين فلاح وعهامل
لم يزل يصرعها الظلم ويدعو: أين حقى؟!
(12)
أمن القومية الحقة يشقى الكادحونا
ويعيش الانتهازيون فيها ناعمونا
والجماهير تعانى من أذى الجوع شجونا
والأصولية تستنكر شكوى: أين حقى؟!
(13)
حرروا الأمة ان كنتم دعاة صادقينا
من قيود الجهل تحريرا يصد الطامعينا
وأقيموا الوزن فى تأمين حق العاملينا
ودعوا الكوخ ينادى القصر دوما: أين حقى؟!
(14)
يا قصورا لم تكن الا بسعى الضعفاء
هذه الأكواخ فاضت من دماء البؤساء
وبنوك استحضروا الخمرة من هذى الدماء
فسلى الكأس يجبك الدم فيه: أين حقى ؟!
(15)
حاسبينى ان يكن ثمة ديوان حساب
كيف أهلوك تهادوا بين لهو وشراب
وتناسوا أن شعبا فى شقاء وعذاب
يجذب الحسرة والحسرة تحكى: أين حقى؟!
(16)
كم فتى فى الكوخ أجدى من أمير فى القصور
قوته اليومى لا يزداد عن قرص صغير
ثلثاه من تراب والبقايا من شعير
وبباب الكوخ كلب الشيخ يدعو: أين حقى؟!
(17)
وفتاة لم تجد غير غبار الريح سترا
تخدم الحى ولا تملك من دنياه شبرا
وتود الموت كى تملك بعد الموت قبرا
واذا الحفار فوق القبر يدعو: أين حقى؟!
(18)
ما لهذى وسواها غير ميدان الدعارة
لتبيع العرض فى أرذل أسواق التجارة
وإذا بالدين يرميها ثمانين حجارة
وإذا القاضى هو الجانى ويقضى: أين حقى؟!
(19)
أين كان الدين عنها عندما كانت عفيفة
ومتى قدر حقا لضعيف وضعيفة
ولماذا عدها زانية غير شريفة
الان العرف لا يسمع منها: أين حقى؟!
(20)
كان من واجبه يمنحها عيش كفاف
قبل أن يضطرها تبتاع عيشا بعفاف
ولماذا أغلظ القاضى فيها وهو مناف
للنواميس ولا يسأل منها: أين حقى؟!
(21)
كم زنى القاضى وكم لاط بولدان وحور
واحتسى أوفر كؤوس من أباريق الفجور
أين كان الدين عن اجراء قاضيه الخطير
ولماذا لم يصارحه كسجان: أين حقى؟!
(22)
القاضى الدين تميز على حال الجماعة
أعليه الحكم لا يرى وان يأبى أتباعه
أقضاة الدين أدرى بأساليب الشفاعة
واذا الدين ارتضاها لم يطالب: أين حقى؟!
(23)
برياء ونفاق يخدعون الله جهرا
أين مكر الله ممن ملئوا العالم مكرا
ان صفا الأمر لهم لن يتركوا لله أمرا
وسيبقى الله مثلى مستغيثا: أين حقى؟!
(24)
ليس هذا الدين دين الله بل دين القضاة
لفقوه من أحاديث شياطين الرواة
وادعوا أم من الله نظام الطبقات
ان يكن حقا فقل لى يا الهى: أين حقى؟!
(25)
ليس فى وسعى أن أسكت عن هذى المآسى
وأرى الأعراف والأعراف من دون أسى
بين مغلوط صحيح وصحيح فى التباس
وكلا العرفين لا يفهم منه: أين حقى؟!
(26)
خطأ شاع فكان العرف من هذا الشياع
صواب حكم العرف عليه بالضياع
وسواد الشعب مأخوذ بخبث وخداع
لقطيع يلحق الذئب وينعى: اين حقى؟!
(27)
ليس هذا الذنب ذنب الشعب بل ذنب الولاة
وجهوا الأمة توجيه فناء لا حياة
وتواصوا قبل أن تفنى بنهب التركات
واذا الحراس للبيت لصوص: أين حقى؟!
(28)
دولة يؤجر فيها كل أفاك عنيد
أجره لا عن جهود بل لتعطيل الجهود
لم يواجه نعمة الأمة الا بالجحود
واذا النعمة تغلى فى حشاه: أين حقى؟!
(29)
من فقير الشعب بالقوة تستوفى الضرائب
وهو لم يظفر بحق ويؤدى ألف واجب
فعليه الغرم والغنم لسراق المناصب
أيسمى مجرما ان صاح فيهم: اين حقى؟!
(30)
من حفاة الشعب والعارين تأليف الجنود
ليكونوا فى اندلاع الحرب أخشاب وقود
وسراة الشعب لاهون بأقداح وغيد
وجمال الغيد يستوجب منهم: أين حقى؟!
(31)
عائشا عيشة رهط لم يفكر بسواه
همه أن ينهب المال لاشباع هواه
أين من يفتح تحقيقا يرى عما جناه
ويريه بانتقام الشعب جهراً: أين حقى؟!
(32)
أيها العمال هبوا وارفعوا هذى البراقع
عن وجوه ما بها غير سحاب ومصانع
واصرفوها عن عيوب عميت عن كل دافع
وترانى صادقا عنها بقولى: أين حقى؟!
(

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

(33)
أيها العمال أين العدل من هذى الشرايع
أنتم الساعون والنفع لأرباتب المصانع
وسعاة الناس أولى الناس فى نيل المنافع
فليطالب كل ذى حق بوعى: أين حقى؟!
(34)
كيف يقوى المال أن يوجد فى غير جهود
أين كان النقد لولا جهد صناع النقود
ومتى يقدر أن يخلق طيرا من حديد
فلهذا الجهد أن يدعو جهرا: أين حقى؟!
(35)
أين كان المال قبل الجهد أو قبل الطبيعة
وهما قد سبها فى غابر العهد شروعه
واذا بالمال لا يذكر للعهد صنيعة
وإذا بالجهد يستجدى صهبانا: أين حقى؟!
(36)
لم يؤثر بيقينى ما أقاسى من شجون
فشجونى هى من أسباب تثبيت يقينى
ولتكن دنياى ما بين اعتقال وسجون
وليكن آخر أنفاسى منها: أين حقى ؟!  
للأعلى  

شكوى من أم ليبيةالى منظمة العفو الدولية  
ياربى
إنى أم ليبية
إسمى كجميع الأسماء المرعوفة من زمن
فى كل الأرض العربية
والوشم الباهت فى خدى
رسموه غداة زواجى من رجل
عيناه بلون الصحراء الكبرى
وبحار الرمل الليبية
وبعمق الحزن المحفور فى صدرى
وهموم الأم اليبية
***
ياربى
إنى أم قد ذبح القذافى رجلى
وتمرغ صبيته وعساكره فى أوصالى
لمجرد أن نسى المرحوم
حضور لقاء اللجنة الشعبية
إذ لم نعرف
ان الاعدام عقاب النسيان
لم ندرك قبل خطاب (القائد)
موت الانسانية فينا والانسان
كنا أسلمناه
كل صحارينا وسواحلنا
وهجرنا كل مساجدنا وجميع حصون معاقلنا
ونسينا حتى القرآن
لنعيش إماء عبيدا، فى ظل أمان القرصان
لكن لم ندرك أن (معمر) هولاكو
ولجان الثورة خصيان..
***
إننى لم أدرك رغم المأساة
فداحة ظلم القذافى
فأنا فى الأًل فتاة نجوع وفيافى
حتى شنقوا فى يوم مغبر أسود
ولدى الأوحد
تلميذا مخضر العود ووافى
لم يعرف بعد سواد الكحل من البارود
ساقته لجان الخصيان المرحى
معصوب العينين وحافى
وبساحة مدرسة الأطفال رموه قوادم
وخوافى صلبوه
فمالت جثة طفل من حبل
فيما خلف الأسواتر يلوح القذافى
****
وكأم طالبت بجثمان حبيبى
وكتبت عرائض أستجدى
وعرائض أخرى أستنكر
وكشفت جميع مساحاتى
للجان الخصيان وللعسكر
لكن حرمونى قبرا لحبيبى
فالطفل أهان كتاب السلطان الأخضر
وعقوبة هذا الجرم الموت
ولو قدروا كانت أكثر
****
يا خالق هذه مأساتى
وحكاية أم ليبية
إنى لا أعرف ما إسمى
إنى لا أعرف عنوانى
فأنا لا أملك أوراق هوية
وبقايا ذاكرتى، لاتحفظ إلا أوجاعى
وهدير وصية ...
أن يثأر لى أهلى من هولاكو
من صبيته، من عسكره
من كل لجان العهر الشعبية والثورية..  
للأعلى  

قصيدة في هجاء الشاويش
علي عبدالله صالح  
ستمر فى التاريخ طيفا عابرا
تقبفو خطاه اللعنة النكراء
جرعت شعبك علقماً.. وسحقته
غدرا.. وصال بحقدك الأعداء
وهتكت حرمة أمة وعقيدة
فتقاذفتنا فتنة عمياء
ويقال زورا: إن عهدك آمن
كذب وربى تلكم النباء
أين الرخاء؟ وأين جنتك التى
يزهو بزيف وعودها البلهاء؟
لكأننى بك لعبة تلهو بها
خلف الستار عصابة عملاء
السجن يفغر شدقة لذوى النهى
ويشرد الأبرار والأمناء
وتظل أنت وفى مدارك طغمة
بالشر والافساد هم طلقاء
وتظل أنت وفى جوارك غلمة
وتظل أنت وفى جوارك غلمة
هم فى موازين الحياة غثاء
أيها الطاغوت لاتسرف ففى
قلب الرماد شرارة هوجاء
أين المفر وأنت بعض وقودها
إن حم من غضب السماء قضا؟
هل مذنب من قال: إنى مؤمن
بالله ربا ما له شركاء؟
هل مذنب من قال: دين المصطفى
دينى.. فيكبت صوته السفهاء؟
هذا النذير .. وليت مثلك يرعوى
وغدا ستمحو ليلك الأضواء
ويزول عن آفاقنا شبح الأسى
وترفرف الآمال .... والنعماء  
للأعلى  

قصيدة في هجاء
ياسر عرفات  
بعها فأنت لما سواه أبيع
لك عارها، ولها المقام الأرفع
لك وصمة التاريخ أنت لمثلها
أهل، ومثلك فى المذلة يرتع
ضيعت جهد المخلصين كأنهم
لم يبذلوا جهدا، ولم يتبرعوا
والله ما أحسنت ظنى فى الذى
تدعو، ولا مثلى بمثلك يخدع
فلقد كتبت قصيدتى الأولى التى
كشفتك والاعلام حولك ترفع
وقرأت فى عينيك قصة غادر
أمسى على درب الهوى يتسكع
وعلمت انك ابن اسرائيل، لم
تفطم ، وانك من هواها ترضع
لكن بعض القوم قد خدعوا بما
نقمته فتأثروا وتسرعوا
ظنوك منقذهم ، ولو علموا بما
تخفى ، وأنك فى الرئاسة تطمع
لرماك بالأحجار طفل شامخ
مازال يحرس ما تركت ويمنع
*****
يا من تزوجت القضية خدعة
وحلفت انك بالحقيقة تصد
ععجبا لزوج لايغار فقلبه
متحجر، وعيونه لاتدمع
عجبا لزوج باع ثوب عروسه
لا ينزوى خجلا ولا يتورع
يا بائع الأوطان بيعك خاسر
بيع السفيه لمثله لا يشرع
هذى فلسطين العزيزة لم تزل
فى كل قلب مسلم تتربع
مسرى النبى بها، وأول قبلة
فيها، وفيها البطولة مهيع
فيها عقول بالرشاد مضيئة
فيها حماس، وجهها لا يصفع
هذى فلسطين العزيزة ثوبها
من طلعة الفجر المضيئة يصنع
هذى فلسطين العزيزة طفلها
متوثب لا يستكين ويخضع
هى أرض كل موحد، لا بيع من
باعوا يتم ولا الدعاوى تمسع
سيجيىء يوم حافل بجهادنا
الخيل تصهل، والصوارم تلمع
قد طال ليل الكفر لكنى أرى
من خلفه شمس العقدية تطلع  
للأعلى  

شرح المصاب
شعر الدكتور: محمد صيام  
(1)
شرح المصاب هو المصاب وحديثه مر وصاب
وشعوبنا هانت وما عادت تعز ولا تهاب
وولاتها - إلا القلة - لا يقام لهم حساب
وإذا فتحت فماً فتحت عليك ألوان العذاب
وعليك أن تتحمل الأيدى الغليظة والعقاب
(2)
لله درك من زمان عج بالعجب العجاب
فالغرب يمقتنا ونحن إليه نطرق كل باب
ونظل نستجدى رضاه فى الذهاب وفى الاياب
والغرب يلهث خلف (أمريكا) وينبح كالكلاب
فإذا عوت يعوى وان نهشت فينهش كالذئاب
(3)
فالأمريكان يعربدون ويفجرون بكل ساح
وجيوش (اسرائيل) كالغربان تنعق فى البطاح
والعالم العربى يغرق فى العويل وفى النواح
يا قوم فانتفضوا تصدوا عنكمو هوج الرياح
فخصومنا لا يذعنون بغير قعقعة السلاح
(4)
بعض الكلاب يموت فى الأرض المقدسة السليبة
ممن غزوها فى ظلام الليل كالقطط الغريبة
فتقوم مؤتمرات (شرم الشيخ) تندب للمصيبة
وتقود (أمريكا) المؤامرة المكثفة الرهيبة
والعالم العربى شجب واتفاقات مريبة
(5)
واليوم فى (لبنان) غام الجو واشتد الضباب
وعدت عليه المدفعية والأسنة والحراب
وبوارج القوم اللئام وهن يمخرن العباب
و (جنوب لبنان) الذى من شدة العدوان شاب
العالم العربى كالأموات من تحت التراب
(6)
وهناك عدوان على (السودان) والسودان قادر
أن يردع العدوان رغم العنجهية والتآمر
وهناك عدوان على (اليمن) المظفر جد ظاهر
والشعب فى (اليمن) الأبى اليوم كالبركان هادر
والأمريكان وراء كل فتى لئيم الطبع غادر
(7)
وهناك فى الأرض السليبة حيث ساحة الاحتراب
حيث القراصنة الغزاة والاحتلال والاغتصاب
و (حماس) تلهبها على المحتل كالنار التهاب
وشبابها يتدافعون تدافع الأسد الغضاب
ضد اللصوص وما يمارسه اللصوص من استلاب
(8)
وتذكروا ((الشام) الحبيبة والصمود بها عجيب
و (دمشق) عنوان التحدى ضد كل فتى غريب
وثبات (سورية) ثبات الصخر للضغط رهيب
وهى التى كانت مقابر للغزاة ومن قريب
ولسوف تبقى قلعة الآمال للوطن السليب
(9)
ويقال (أمريكا) التى حضرت وليس لها غياب
والسلم مطلبها ودون سلامها ضرب الرقاب
والأمريكان هم الأولى فى العالمين وحوش غاب
مص الدماء سبيلهم وسلاحهم ظفر وناب
وسلامهم مثل السراب ومن سينفعه السراب!
(10)
يتشدقون بأنهم ضد التآمر والصراع
وهم الذين لهم بكل المشكلات طويل باع
يتعقبون رجالنا الأبطال فى كل البقاع
ويشجعون بنى قريظة والنضير وقينقاع
كى ينهشوا من أرضنا نهش الثعالب والضباع
(11)
يا أيها العرب الكرام استيقظوا فالنوم طال
وردوا حياض الموت تحظوا بالحياة بلا جدال
أم قد رضيتم بالهوان وقد عشقتم الاحتلال
وتطاردون مجاهديكم بالسجون والاعتقال
وعدونا الملعون يلتهم السهول مع الجبال
(12)
ونضج بالشكوى لمجلس أمنهم والحفظ عاثر
فقراره من يوم منشئه شديد الظلم جائر
والحق ليس يرده إلا الفتى الحر المغامر
أما التفاوض والسلام ففيهما التهريج ظاهر
وعدونا الغدار شيطان شديد الحقد ماكر
(13)
نحن الأولى أجدادهم نشروا الهدى والاريحية
والعلم والايمان والنور الذى يهدى البرية
وتصدروا الدنيا وأعطتهم قيادتها رضية
واليوم نحن نقدم الأوكان للباغى هدية
ونعيش نطمع فى رضاه وأن نكون له مطية
(14)
يا أهلنا المتناثرون هناك فى الوطن الكبير
ردوا المهانة عنكمو وثبوا فقد دق النفير
و (حماس) تدعوكم باجمعكم لتقرير المصير
فعدونا ماض ينفذ فى مخططه الخطير
والعالم العربى يغرق فى التثاؤب والشخير
(15)
يا قوم فلتستيقظوا فالنوم كالموت الزؤام
لا يحرس الأوطان من عبث القراصنة اللئام
وجدودكم سادوا الورى وتربعوا فوق الغمام
فعلى طريقتهم فسيروا، تبلغوا الهدف المرام
ويعد اليكم ما ورثتم عن جودكم الكرام  
للأعلى  

عرب نحن
شعر: عبد المجيد النسعة  
عرب نحن ونبقى عربا
رضى الشرق أم الغرب أبى
هكذا كنا حماة القيم
ننصر المظلوم أو من نكبا
سوف نصحو من رقاد قاتل
نبتنى مجدا يحاكى الكوكبا
لو تصفحتم بطون الكتب
لوجدتم للتباهى سببا
ذلك انا من أمة لاتنحنى
تصنع الفجر البهى الأهيبا
عرب نحن ونبقى دائما
نعشق العلم ونهوى الأدبا
ان تخلى بعضنا عن قومه
ومشى خلف الأعادى ذنبا
ومضى مثل سفيه جاهل
فسيبقى مستذلا خائبا
أيها العرب أعيدوا نهضة
للأباة الصيد أضحت مطلبا
شمروا عن ساعد الجد الذى
يسعد الشرق ويحيى المغربا
واذكروا عهدا مجيدا خالدا
كان بالأمس عزيزا أغلبا
قد غفونا فسلبنا حقنا
وكبونا فلقينا الأصعبا
رغم أنف الحاق المغتصب
سنعيد الوطن المغتصبا
واكتبوا تاريخ قومى زاهيا
بالدم القانى وحوزوا الرتبا
هكذا نحن وهذى حالنا
ان سلكنا الحق نلنا الأربا
عرب نحن ونبقى عربا
نرفض الذل ونأبى الذهبا
ليس بالنفط سنعلو وحده
لا يكون النفط حتى ينضبا
فاذا كنا جميعا عصبة
واتحدنا وحملنا القضبا
فسنجنى النصر حلوا شافيا
وسنبقى الأوفياء النجبا
بوش يا مدع النصر زورا
شعر: ممد مهدى الجواهرى
بم انتهى؟ وعلى من راح ينتصر
غول تصبغ منه الناب والظفر
بم انتهى؟ أبأن راحت تطارده
وسوف تدركه، الأشباح والصور
تمدد الشوط من عمرى ليبصرنى
ما ينكر السمع، لو لم يشهد البصر
تزعم النصر غول لم يجىء خطرا
على البرية غول مثله خطر
الى يمينا بانجيل يشرعه
ألا يبرقى على شىء ولا يذر
ولم يبق على شعب، وينتصر
ولم يصابر على فرد ويندحر
نصر على من .. على بيت وربته
وصبية وعجوز هده الكبر
على الزروع؟ فلا ماء ولا شجر
على الضروع؟ فلا بس ولا ذرر
على الرضيع؟ فلا ثدى يلوذ به
يوم أعياد بوش يوم يحتضر
على القرى آمنات؟ أنس وحشتها
ما يسقط النور او ما يطلع القمر؟
على الحضارة؟ ما انفكت تصب فيها
شتى الحضارات تستبقى وتختمر؟
يا مدع النصر زورا عن هزيمته
لا يبدل الليل أن يستصنع القمر
بشرى العروبة !! ما فى الرافدين جنى
يقى الجياع، فلا أنثى ولا ذكر  
للأعلى  

قصيدة في هجاء
زين العابدين  
مهلا فليس بنا مس ولا خبل
حتى تجوز علينا هذه الحيل
إنها عرفناك مذ دنست ساحتنا
وقد تلبس فيك الزيف والدجل
أبدل كما شئت أثوابا وأقنعة
وتب توبة عاص إذ دنا الأجل
وارم الخطايا على من كنت تأمرهم
أنت المساءل عن كل الذى فعلوا
هذى يمينك بالقفاز شاهدة
على الجريمة تغنى كل من سألوا
كم مزعت أكبدا منا أظافرها
وحملتنا رزايا ليس تحتمل
تحتال حيلة مغلوب لتسترها
ونحن نعلم، لو كل الورى جهلوا
وليس يجديك أن تجثوا لنا ندما
فليس ما جئت ينسى، إنه جلل
باق يؤقنا، ثأرا يمزقنا
نارا تحرقنا، فى الجوف تشتعل
لو جنة الخلد فى كفيك تمنحنا
لسنا لطرفة عين عنه ننشغل

----------

